# CPU & GPU Temerature Gadget/Widget for XP



## fenurch (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there one for XP?
If there is, it's most likely based on DesktopX.
Preferably not a big resource eater.
I only need to know GPU & CPU Temperature.

Thank you


----------



## Jakl (Dec 30, 2008)

Well there is a Sidebar you can download for XP, and there are gadgets to view the temps, you will have to google.

If you just want to know the temps, coretemp is for CPU and and RivaTuner for GPU


----------



## francis511 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_speedfan/

You know about speedfan , right ?


----------



## fenurch (Dec 30, 2008)

Speedfan isn't a Widget that you could display on Desktop.

if somebody didn't get what I mean then listen - I want a program/gadget/widget that displays CPU and GPU temprature on my Dekstop.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 30, 2008)

Everest has an OSD that displays that and lot more.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 30, 2008)

ATZ said:


> Speedfan isn't a Widget that you could display on Desktop.
> 
> if somebody didn't get what I mean then listen - I want a program/gadget/widget that displays CPU and GPU temprature on my Dekstop.



Dont need to come across like an ass. Maybe phrase things better so people can understand what you mean the first time around. 

As for CPU and GPU temps, get Everest. It displays all that sort of stuff in the taskbar. Its what I use. EVGA Precision can also display GPU temps.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes but if you minimize it and set it to show gpu and cpu then it`s teh same thing


----------



## fenurch (Dec 31, 2008)

Crash - I read it over myself, and it practically didn't make any sense (my first post)
francis - Could you give some more detailed Instructions? e.g. Go where, do what e.t.c.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 31, 2008)

I search for that once and i did not find anything good. Maybe one day, someone will make one.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 31, 2008)

Or am I wrong ?


----------



## fenurch (Dec 31, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Or am I wrong ?



As far as I know, there's no integrated gadget such as one, Everest has, although I did dig up some Speedfan Sidebar but it seems like it's made for Vista Sidebar ;[

BTW WTF is Everest Sidebar only working for Vista?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2008)

ATZ said:


> As far as I know, there's no integrated gadget such as one, Everest has, although I did dig up some Speedfan Sidebar but it seems like it's made for Vista Sidebar ;[
> 
> BTW WTF is Everest Sidebar only working for Vista?



Works in tandem with Vista Sidebar.


----------



## fenurch (Jan 1, 2009)

My advice - Get Samurizer instead of any other shit, you can modify, anything, any way you want e.t.c. It's really great.

1 days work from me - http://www.samurize.com/modules/ipboard/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=94132


Only left and right side are Samurizer and are both made from scratch except for the icons on left sidebar.
At the bottom, that is Rocket Dock


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 2, 2009)

ATZ said:


> My advice - Get Samurizer instead of any other shit, you can modify, anything, any way you want e.t.c. It's really great.
> 
> 1 days work from me - http://www.samurize.com/modules/ipboard/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=94132
> 
> ...



OK...

So why can you not modify it to display the CPU/GPU temperatures?


----------



## francis511 (Jan 2, 2009)

Update. Or use speedfan + atitool (bottom right corner) like in picture


----------

